# Deer creek spillway closed



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Just a reminder. Barricades up,Gates closed. Thank you govt shutdown.


----------



## fishhunter38 (Mar 29, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Just a reminder. Barricades up,Gates closed. Thank you govt shutdown.


Yeah I just found that out, just made 1.5 hrs one way trip for nothing, makes no sense to me that all these government agency's are funded by tax payers, and I am pretty sure us tax payers and license purchases paid for building the lakes and putting the parking lots In and fish stockings. And now we're denied to use what are money paid for. What a shame.... proud to be an American today.........


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Must have just gated it up today?
Crazy....


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Government is shut down who is going to stop you from using it?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Shutdown ended earlier today, go fish.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

gov. not opened yet... Trump still has to sign off. Question I have if the gov. opens tonight will the spillway be opened tomorrow


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> gov. not opened yet... Trump still has to sign off. Question I have if the gov. opens tonight will the spillway be opened tomorrow


Tweet Trump for an answer....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea, I'll tweet a #METOO


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lake shows 3ft above winter pool... Anyone hitting anything. Not much water going out.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

I know its day to day but my cousin was down there yesterday and he said the water was still pretty dirty coming out. That was when it was around 4ft or so. I just checked the gauge and it is saying 1.84. There cant be much movement with that at all, hell you could probably almost walk across it. I was thinking of checking it out tomorrow morning after the kids get on the bus. If I do, Ill report back.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm anxious just to get out there on the boat. Winter's are like people. Some go away quietly and hardly noticed, but others go out kicking and screaming.


----------

